# suspension tech front sway bar



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

can anyone tell me how much torque is reuired to tighten the ends of my front sway bar and what problems i may have if i over tighten or under tighten them(suspension techniques front sway bar on a b14) :dumbass:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

lucino said:


> can anyone tell me how much torque is reuired to tighten the ends of my front sway bar and what problems i may have if i over tighten or under tighten them(suspension techniques front sway bar on a b14) :dumbass:


Just tighen them until ther bushings just begin to squish and buldge out.

Mike


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

lucino said:


> can anyone tell me how much torque is reuired to tighten the ends of my front sway bar and what problems i may have if i over tighten or under tighten them(suspension techniques front sway bar on a b14) :dumbass:


Well, if you under-tighten them and you ignore the clunking noises it'll make, it'll fall out.


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

can someone PLEASE post a picture of their suspension tech front sway bar on their car so I can make sure I have the bushings in the right order


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here is a picture of my front ST sway bar on my B14. I shimmed the bar mount with washers to take any preload off the bar. You do this by driving the car onto ramps, and loosening one side of the bar to see if there is any tension on it (with someone in the driver's seat). If there is, add washers to mount the bar without tension. 










Lew


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

thanks a million mine is installed totally different. ill post a pic of mine forcorrective comments :thumbup:


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)




----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

Please note I only used what came with the bar
Also note that at the top the nut is barely threaded on.
Is my set up wrong and should I get longer bolts and the tubular spacer that is posted in the post above mine by Ishadoff


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

sorry about the messy picture. I have taken apart this assembly and put it up a few times trying to figure out the correct install.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> Here is a picture of my front ST sway bar on my B14. I shimmed the bar mount with washers to take any preload off the bar. You do this by driving the car onto ramps, and loosening one side of the bar to see if there is any tension on it (with someone in the driver's seat). If there is, add washers to mount the bar without tension.
> 
> Lew











This is a picture of my setup after removing the preload. 

Sorry about the image being gone. I moved my web site here.


----------

